# Where to sell my RWS 54 online?



## MikeS (Jul 2, 2010)

Hi all, I'm interested in selling my RWS 54 air rifle, what is a good place to sell air rifles online? Craigslist doesn't allow weapons, and gunbroker.com doesn't seem to have many bids..


----------



## Ambush Hunter (Jun 29, 2009)

Yellow forum Classifieds. You need to become a member on the main Yellow forum before you can post there. If you don't have any references on the BOI, however, it would be challenging to sell the rifle.

http://www.network54.com/Forum/79574/


----------



## blowgunner62 (Nov 23, 2008)

How much do you want for it?


----------



## zzyzx (Mar 20, 2010)

http://www.gatewaytoairguns.org/GTA/

Try this forum. They get good response from my experience. I have purchased a few rifles on there and had good results each time. It helps to give a phone number so folks interested can talk with you before committing, helps a lot.


----------



## Ambush Hunter (Jun 29, 2009)

I don't think he cares much since he never responded or answered questions...we got some indifferent folks here.... :eyeroll:


----------

